
Ask HN: What kind of GDPR service are you most looking forward to? - thisisit
GDPR has arrived and now we see websites going down citing concerns. So, which service you use on a daily basis is most affected by GDPR? And what are the biggest pain points for GDPR, which make you go - Hmm, someone should build an app for this?
======
finchisko
>And what are the biggest pain points for GDPR,

For me as user the most annoying thing is companies trying to be "original"
with their GDPR email notice. Wording like "it had come" or "we are affected
too" are fun for first time, but eventually they start to annoy more and more.
All attempts to be original here are doomed to fail, so be brief with your
message god dammit.

